# James Thomas Parise ~ Outboard Rebuilder



## SummerVenture (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone who is looking for James Thomas Parise in regards to repair work or theft can find him current residing in the Escambia County Jail. Please feel free to contact your local sheriff if you have charges you think you need to file and have addressed. 

http://inmatelookup.myescambia.com/smartwebclient/jail.aspx
James Parise
Inmate #14003833-61

Wishing you luck on getting justice!

btw.. if motors and/or money was delivered or left after Sept 2nd you can notate his girlfriend ~ Kyndall Hartley ~ on that paperwork because after his incarceration he instructed his girlfriend ~ Kyndall Hartley ~ to scrap any and everything.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't see him?


----------



## SummerVenture (Feb 13, 2015)

type in James Parise in the search boxes


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Where did he work?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Good news, he has ripped off so many people. Karma's a bitch!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like he has a parole/probation hold on him. He won't be getting out unless they let him. No bond.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Where did he work?


Here is a littler background on James and his Dad.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/240039-northwest-florida-outboard.html

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/outbo...lies-lies-and-more-lies-milton-florida-569970

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/outboard-rebuilders-milton-fl-60708/index4/

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/james...ebuild-liar-fraud-dont-care-arrogant-b-699180


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I just don't get it. Why is it that some mechanics in general are always looking to rip the customer off? i don't mind at all paying top dollar for a honest and fair and clean working mechanic. This guy sucks. O well.
Whyme
Mako My Day


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

After years of recommending his Dad, Jim Lawerence I finally got burned, he burned me for about 3000.00 dollars, just goes to show that to some people Money is the devil, as far as his son James Parise, he is and has always been an idiot and can't build shit. Crook, and is where he belongs.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

How do these people avoid getting beat to death?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Man, the sheriff`s office is busy.


----------



## SummerVenture (Feb 13, 2015)

I would urge anyone who has had dealings with James Parise to call the Prosecuting Atty for Escambia County [FL] @ 850-595-4200 by Monday, Feb 23rd to tell your story. James is due in court on the 24th and I would personally love to see him pay his dues as I am sure we all would! I will be making my own phone call today.


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

Thread Resurrection

whatever happened with this scumbag. He ripped me off huge.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

He is currently incarcerated at Walton CI on a 5 yr. sentence. Scheduled release date 1/31/2019.

http://www.dc.state.fl.us/ActiveInmates/List.asp?DataAction=Filter


----------



## whalerofatime (Aug 25, 2018)

*out of jail and screwing people again*

i bought a 2006 optimax from jim.. with a one year warranty.. for 4195.. being new to boats.. i was not educated enough to be buying a used engine even tho im a diesel mechanic.. 

long story short.., after paying for the engine.. it overheated every time i took it out and ran poorly at best..

in total i took it out 3 times.. 1 being the first time with jim.. on a 18 foot pontoon boat.. 

i took the engine to a local shop in key largo, chris carson, i was told the engine, looked to be submerged.. and came back with low compression on 2 cylinders.. 


Jims current phone numbers... 786 423 6962 and 321 458 4928

Jim posted this engine December 28th 2017, he was released in October 2017.. sure did not take him long to get back into his old ways after begin locked up.. i bought it, or gave the deposit on December 30th or so.. half up front.. on 1/2/18.. problems started on 1/7/18.. was supposed to replace the fuel filter, fuel lines etc.. did not do anything.. found rust inside the fuel filter when i changed it hoping it would run better.. but it never did.

Jim did replace the water pump when i said it overheated the first time.. took him 2 weeks to show up tho, and after that never came back.. no money yet, gave me this i have to wait 90 days for the insurance to pay us.. and his dad was in charge of that.... so ive called the state attorney to see who i can call about this..

So please.. anyone that he owes money too.. call the state, to notify his parole officer he is back at his shaddy dealings and needs to go back to jail..


----------



## 25 Twin Vee (Jan 12, 2021)

In December of 2019 I wired Jim Parise $13,500 and sent him two Suzuki DF 100 trades for two 2018 DF 140 motors with low hours. Long story short, Jim gave me excuse after excuse for 6 months and in July of 2020 he shipped back my original motors and promised a refund. As of today he refuses to take my calls and the police refuse to open an investigation as they say this is a civil matter. The unfortunate thing is Jim is still on probation and his probation office has failed to hold him accountable for this. This guy is a lying scumbag thief that will never run a legitimate business and deserves to be in jail for grand theft for stealing $13.5 k from me.


----------

